

Bayesian predictions of Eurovision finishing positions - mewo2
http://mewo2.com/nerdery/2014/05/10/eurovision-2014-bonus-final-predictions/

======
gus_massa
Last year predictions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5723572](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5723572)
(55 points, 58 days ago, 22 comments)

Last^2 year predictions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4031007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4031007)
(65 points, 712 days ago, 20 comments)

(I don’t think this is a dupe, but the comments of the previous years may be
interesting to understand the details of the constestfor the people (like me)
that live outside Europe.)

I hope to see a follow up, with this graph and the actual results
superimposed.

